# Surprise



## lucianamottola

17 days ago I adopted a rat a female from a petstore, she has only one ear! and few days ago I find out she came pregnant from the petstore! what a big surprise! the babies should born very soon, she is huge!


----------



## nanashi7

Make sure to put her in a one-story cage no hammocks plenty of bedding and no wires (or none bigger than 1/3in) alone and have her absolute trust! Stock on baby or kitten formula + paintbrush, and start giving her scrambled eggs (no cheese). Good luck!


----------



## lucianamottola

thank you for the help!


----------



## lucianamottola

nanashi7 said:


> Make sure to put her in a one-story cage no hammocks plenty of bedding and no wires (or none bigger than 1/3in) alone and have her absolute trust! Stock on baby or kitten formula + paintbrush, and start giving her scrambled eggs (no cheese). Good luck!


 thank you!


----------



## lucianamottola

the babies has born few hours ago! they are 4! chumby little ones!


----------



## EJW323

That's so exciting! Make sure to post lots of pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola

7 babies till now lol


----------



## lucianamottola

8 babies lol


----------



## nanashi7

I hope she stops soon !


----------



## Grawrisher

Hopefully the babies all have ears!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola

she doesn't have a ear because some adult rats ate on the petshop, but she has born with ears, so the babies have ears!


Grawrisher said:


> Hopefully the babies all have ears!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola

2 days old babies


----------



## nanashi7

I love ratty babies <3


----------



## Crezzard

I wish I could have some. :-( xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola

too bad they are all the same color, except for one who has pink/red eyes!


----------



## Grawrisher

Squirmy little babies! They're so cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola

3 days old! 7 babies with hood and one with pink/red eyes =D


----------



## nanashi7

Precious spotties I spy!


----------



## Crezzard

Lol your post that says too bad they are all the same colour made me laugh. Wait till they get hair I'm sure you'll have quite a variety xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola

don't laugh i'm pretty sure all they have the same color! we don't have too much variety over here!


Crezzard said:


> Lol your post that says too bad they are all the same colour made me laugh. Wait till they get hair I'm sure you'll have quite a variety xx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola

4 days old =)


----------



## Ruby&Lola

Omgosh they're so adorable! I wish I could have one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

Over where?? X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola

in brazil.....


Crezzard said:


> Over where?? X
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola

darn


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chillzone68

Can't wait to see more photos! :3


----------



## lucianamottola

I took few mins ago =D isn't it cute?


----------



## Voltage

My babies were born on the same day as yours!
Mine all look the same though. All berks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola

cool! I bet they are cute too =)


Voltage said:


> My babies were born on the same day as yours!
> Mine all look the same though. All berks
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola

1 week's old today and guess what? i'll keep all them with me! 4 boys and 4 girls =)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lucianamottola

with their sister!


----------



## nanashi7

Were you wanting that many rats or is it hard to rehome rats safely in Brazil?


----------



## lucianamottola

no it's not hard! i'm thinking about keep them yet


nanashi7 said:


> Were you wanting that many rats or is it hard to rehome rats safely in Brazil?


----------



## lucianamottola

10 days old


----------



## nanashi7

Aw ! I miss seeing little clumsy ones groom


----------



## Xerneas

All those black hoodies haha.

Too cute!


----------



## lucianamottola

yes 7 of them are black hoodies and 1 is beige hoodie


Xerneas said:


> All those black hoodies haha.
> 
> Too cute!


----------



## Grawrisher

Cute squirmies!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovemyrats01

Their Scrumptious  I remember when all my babies were that small .. now their big fat squishees lol  

RattBurglarr)


----------



## lucianamottola

i donate 6 babies! i will keep only two females! in 20 days they will go to their new homes!


----------



## lucianamottola

2 weeks old tomorrow


----------



## nanashi7

Which are you keeping?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola

doesn't care to be honest! they all look the same! i wish i could keep the beige one, but it's a male!


nanashi7 said:


> Which are you keeping?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Aww that's the one I had pegged to be kept. Are all the girls with spots? I noticed there was a capped one with no spots. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola

all of them have spots! they all look the same!


----------



## DustyRat

Very cool the way you have pictures of their growth.


----------



## lucianamottola

Surprise! someone has open their eyes!


----------



## Grawrisher

lucianamottola said:


> Surprise! someone has open their eyes!
> View attachment 89129


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa it so cuuuuuuuuuuuute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola

Awe!!!! Why can't I live closer!!! XC


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hrl20100

aw! Babies!
Keep us updated! I love photos of baby rats (especially when they have their eyes fully open and are causing mischief!)


----------



## lucianamottola

i will! only four of them have eyes open! probably tomorrow all of them will be!


hrl20100 said:


> aw! Babies!
> Keep us updated! I love photos of baby rats (especially when they have their eyes fully open and are causing mischief!)


----------



## lucianamottola




----------



## Friar Tuck

This thread has turned me into Elmyra Duff from the old Animaniacs cartoons. "Lookit the fuzzyheads!"
They're beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## lucianamottola

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







cute cute


----------



## lucianamottola

all with open eyes!


----------



## nanashi7

Aw ))) even if they all are variegated hooded, I think they are all ADORABLE. I miss fuzzies!!


----------



## lucianamottola

20 days old


----------



## ilovemyrats01

So Lucky 
Wish my chubbies were little fuzzies again lol
RattBurglarr)


----------



## lucianamottola

24 days old and going to new homes next sunday!


----------



## DustyRat

So very cool to see their progress as they age.


----------



## nanashi7

Sweeties! Are there agouti hooded ones?


----------



## lucianamottola

no! 7 black and one beige


nanashi7 said:


> Sweeties! Are there agouti hooded ones?


----------



## lucianamottola

to end this topic, i just want to tell all the baby boys are adopted and i kept 3 girls with me, one is dead! she died yesterday from a very weird way! she hang the neck on cage and i don't even know how because the spaces was so small! but the other 7 are ok and with good moms!


----------



## nanashi7

Aw  so sad. At least you have two sweet babies left.


----------



## lucianamottola

3! the baby who die was the fourth female!


nanashi7 said:


> Aw  so sad. At least you have two sweet babies left.


----------

